# Mujogó Tengerimalackák



## EditLove (2006 Augusztus 27)

Hát nem aranyosak azokkal a kis gombszemükkel? Az enyém például akinek dicső neve: Danika nagyon imádja ha vakargatom a füle tövét  Azt viszont ki nem állja ha Andris a hátát csipkedi..hehe


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 8)

mert még picik
ismerek egy tengerimalacot az vagy 50cm, és ha nem kap uborkát olyan vinnyogást lerendez,meg elég büdös tud lenni de arnyosak,

szubjektív vélemény: ha egy tengeri malac aranyos a nőknek egy pici egér miért nem?mekkora pánikot okoz egy egér))


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 8)

luis enrique írta:


> mert még picik
> ismerek egy tengerimalacot az vagy 50cm, és ha nem kap uborkát olyan vinnyogást lerendez,meg elég büdös tud lenni de arnyosak,
> 
> szubjektív vélemény: ha egy tengeri malac aranyos a nőknek egy pici egér miért nem?mekkora pánikot okoz egy egér))


 
jelentem nem minden nő viszolyog a tengerimalacoktól. Én csak a csúszómászókat nem szeretem.


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 9)

luis enrique írta:


> mert még picik
> ismerek egy tengerimalacot az vagy 50cm, és ha nem kap uborkát olyan vinnyogást lerendez,meg elég büdös tud lenni de arnyosak,
> 
> szubjektív vélemény: ha egy tengeri malac aranyos a nőknek egy pici egér miért nem?mekkora pánikot okoz egy egér))


 
Szia Enrique. Szeretnék válaszolni neked. A malac csak akkor büdös, ha a rendetlen gazdája nem takarítja ki. Nálam ez soha nem fordul elő... 
Kicsit hihetetlennek tűnik nekem az az 50 cm-eres óriás malac, ugyanis a legnagyobb közülük maximum 30 cm-re nőlhet. Nem lehet hogy vadászgörényt láttál?    
Az egérrel sincs semmi bajom, de nem tudnám elképzelni a szobámban


----------



## andika (2006 Szeptember 9)

A vadászgöréyn nem nagyobb?


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 9)

Mármint a tengerimalacnál, vagy az 50cm-nél?


----------



## andika (2006 Szeptember 9)

az 50 cm.-nél.


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 9)

Nem tudom megmondani. Nem fogtam még a kezemben vadászgörényt. Biztos van olyan is amely nagyobb mint 50 cm.


----------



## andika (2006 Szeptember 9)

szerintem a kifejlettek mind nagyobbak:Én már fogtamés anygon édesek.


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Szeptember 9)

EditLove írta:


> Hát nem aranyosak azokkal a kis gombszemükkel? Az enyém például akinek dicső neve: Danika nagyon imádja ha vakargatom a füle tövét  Azt viszont ki nem állja ha Andris a hátát csipkedi..hehe


 

ha Danika nevét összekevered az jön ki, hogy Andika.


----------



## andika (2006 Szeptember 9)

Sztyopa írta:


> ha Danika nevét összekevered az jön ki, hogy Andika.


 

Ügyes fiú!
Én azért 110 cm-rel magasabb vagyok!


----------



## EditLove (2006 Szeptember 10)

Ezt ha nem mondod akkor észre sem veszem, hogy te milyen zseni vagy !!! 

Ma megválok Danitól. Rengeteg baj van vele, ha én ezt előbb tudtam volna! :fuck: Szomorú, de nincs rá elég időm, hogy foglalkozzak vele, hogy babusgassam stb... hogy minden nap kitakarítsam...stb...Most az érettségi előtt állok, és ez leköti minden időmet és energiámat.
Tehát neki is ez lesz a legjobb. Nehéz szívvel viszem el, de remélem jó helyre kerül.


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 13)

Requiem Daniért...!

 Én nem válok meg Brúnó-malactól semmi pénzért, mert nagyon édi! Időt kell reá szakítani, ennyi az egész. Máskülönben nem is igényesek nagyon. Punk-frizurás, fodros szőrű és trikolór röfike marad!


----------



## fockteri (2007 Május 2)

Az én gyerekkori tengerimalacom a nagymamámat szerette és amikor beszélt hozzá furcsa hangokat hallatott.Úgyse találjátok ki milyent. Úgy búgott, mint egy galamb.



EditLove írta:


> Ma megválok Danitól. Rengeteg baj van vele, ha én ezt előbb tudtam volna! :fuck: Szomorú, de nincs rá elég időm, hogy foglalkozzak vele, hogy babusgassam stb... hogy minden nap kitakarítsam...stb...Most az érettségi előtt állok, és ez leköti minden időmet és energiámat.
> Tehát neki is ez lesz a legjobb. Nehéz szívvel viszem el, de remélem jó helyre kerül.


 
Bizony megkell gondolni, ha egy lényt magunkhoz csábítgatunk , akkor nem lehet csak úgy eldobni.


----------



## pipalacy (2007 Július 15)

Nekem is van egy malackám,sztem nincs sok gond vele,és nagyon aranyos.Sanyimalac a neve.


----------



## seani (2007 Július 22)

Üdv mindenkinek! Íme az én rosszcsont 2 malacom Mitoka Brenda és Macuki, van még egy fiú is, Brúnó de róla még nincs képem.


----------



## pipalacy (2007 Augusztus 11)

*Állat szépségverseny*

Kedves malacosok.
Szavazzatok az állatszépségversenyen a malackámra,Sanyira.


----------



## Karmin (2007 Szeptember 26)

Van itt meg valaki?
udv Zsuzsatol es Pufffitol  Ezek en majac kislanyaim 
Zsuzsa 4 eve van nalunk , Pufff it 2 eve szedtem egy allatkereskedelemben ....
majd mikor "nagyobb" leszek jonnek a fotok is  


kiss

Jeeeee, rajottem hogy kell


----------



## ilikek (2007 Október 4)

Ne legyen senkinek ilyen élménye, mint nekem volt egy éjszaka!
Csak azért írom le, mert nem volt kellemes élmény!
Bérházban laktunk. Egyik éjszaka - úgy két óra tájt - mentem ki az illemhelyre. A folyosón látom, hogy egy maréknyi kis gombóc mozog. El sem tudtam képzelni, hogy mi lehet. Visitás, visszaszaladtam az ágyba. A férjem nem tudta elképzelni, hogy mi bajom. Az történt, hogy a felettünk lakók tengeri malaca leszökött valahogy a csöveken keresztül és ott gubbasztott a mi folyosónkon. Éjszaka kellős közepén vittük haza. Ezentúl mindig óvatosan közlekedtem éjszaka. 
Rá két napra - szintén éjszaka - ugyanez a kis jószág a függönyünkön lógott. Az volt az érdekes, hogy zárt ajtók és ablakok mellett osont be a lakásunkba.


----------



## seani (2007 Október 23)

Kedves Karmin!
Nagyon édesek a malackáid  Nekem is van 3 de nem adnám őket semmiért.


----------



## seani (2007 Október 23)

Keedves ilikek!
Sejtésem szerint bár a tengerimalac ügyes kis jószág nem képes csövekben, függönyön mászkálni 
Nem lehet, hogy hörcsögöt láttál  Ne keltsd a malackák rosszhírét.


----------



## Karmin (2007 Október 24)

Koszonom, seani, en sem adnam....pedig a jonep csodalkozik, hat het mulva szulok es nem leszek soha az eletben hajlando lemondani se malackarimrol se cicamrol 

Ja es szerintem se tengerimalacot latott ilikeke, kisebb dolga annal a tengeimalanak hogy a szomszedba elkoricaljon, nagyon jol erzi magat otthon altalaban es olyat hogy spider tengerimalac meg eddig meseben sem olvastam , horcsogot lattal....


----------



## Vic73 (2007 Október 24)

Sziasztok!

Tanácsot kérnék Tőletek.
A lánykám állandóan háziállatkával nyúz, hogy mennyire szeretne.<O
Halról is volt szó.<O
A tengerimalackákkal sok gond van? Lányom 9 éves, kis segítséggel elboldogulna vele?<O


----------



## Karmin (2007 Október 24)

Vic73, sok gond nincs a malackakkal. biztosan mar te is tudod hogy egy haziallat fejleszti a gyerek felelosegtudatat. 
Nekem kisgyerek korom ota cicam volt es tudtam gondoskodni rola, majd, most negy eve kaptam ajandekba az elso malackamat Zsuzsit,es kesobb tesot is vettem neki hogy ne legyen egyedul. 
Tengerimalacot, kettot erdemes tartani, maganyosan nem igazan erzik jol maguk. Nekunk ket lany van es igy elkerultuk a folytonos szaporodas problemajat is
Ajanlok neked egy oldalt, minden hasznos info rajta van, en innen tanultam a legtobbet!!!


Barmikor kerdezhetsz, felelek


----------



## Vic73 (2007 Október 24)

Kedves Karmin!

Köszi szépen az infókat és a segítséget.
Én is kettő malackára gondoltam, de jó hogy megerősítettél ebben.

Viki


----------



## Bori74 (2007 Október 26)

Sziasztok! Én is malacrajongó vagyok. Van egy cocim, szürkés-zsemleszínű, forgós, punkfrizkós kiscsaj.  Imádnivaló, csak antiszociális.


----------



## Karmin (2007 Október 28)

Bori, rajongo akkor leszel mikor belatod hogy ok kettesben, tobbesben erzik szuperul magukat


----------



## landras (2007 November 4)

Nekünk van egy idősödő tengerimalacunk. Már megvolt, amikor hozzánk került egy nyolchetes Karthausi cica. Jóbarátok letek, a cica, ameddig befért, rendszeresen beült a malachoz a ketrecébe. A jó viszony azóta is megmaradt, a cica három éves, mindenre vadászik, de a malacot tiszteli. 
Vicces nézni, ahogy játszanak, illetve inkább csak próbálkoznak. Nagyon eltérő a viselkedésük, a reakcióik, így inkább csak elvannak egymás mellett.
Ha hosszabb időre elmegyünk, a malac ketrece többnyire nyitva marad, de nem volt még semmi gond. Másoknál ez nem így van, az ismerősöknél a cicák általában megpróbálják levadászni a velük egy lakásban tartott malacot.

Megkeresem, és feltöltöm a közös képeiket.

Itt vannak a képek a barátokról:


----------



## Karmin (2007 November 6)

Landras, nalunk is hasonlo a helyzet
Ime a bizonyitek


----------



## talpacska (2007 November 14)




----------



## CatAngel (2007 November 18)

Gyarapodott családunk, Manó nevű 6 éves fiú tengerimalackám kapott egy kislányt maga mellé társnak, őt Bóbítának hívják és 3 éves. Érdekes, amikor egymás mellé rakom őket, Bóbíta mindig elveszi Manó kajáját, de fordítva ez nem történik meg. Bár tegnap sikerült úgy elcsípnem őket, mintha egymáshoz bújtak volna. Annyira édesek, imádom őket!


----------



## Karmin (2007 November 23)

Remelem tudod, hogy a lanymalacnak , ha eddig nem voltak kicsinyei, mostmar nagyon keso es elveszitheted ot......


----------



## csuppancs (2007 December 13)

Sziasztok! Nekünk már csak 1 szőrös és 1 kopasz malacunk van. (Régebben volt hogy több mint 10 szőrös is volt a kicsikkel együtt.) Nem egymás mellett élnek persze, mert egész másak az igényeik. A kopasz az ágyam mellett lakik és szingli akart maradni. Próbáltunk neki társat találni és kismalacokat gyártatni, de minden fiút elmart maga mellől. Azt hiszem én vagyok a "szerelme". Pedig hát lány volnék én is. 
Nagyon okos, ha csukott ajtón keresztül meghallja a hangomat, már visít. Na meg azt is észreveszi hétvégenként ha már felébredtem és akkor nincs kegyelem, ki kell vennem. Csatolok róla egy képet is Nektek. Ő az "annyira csúnya, hogy az már szép" kategóriába tartozik szerintem. Jár velünk nyaralni is, igazi világutazó kismalac.


----------



## deva68 (2007 December 18)

*Alfréd*

Az állatkereskedésben azt mondták rá, hogy fiú.
De egy-két hónapra rá, hogy elhoztuk egyik reggel a tengerimalac vísnyogására ébredtünk hajnali 4-5 óra körül. Az egész lakás füstben állt, mert az egyik vezeték zárlatos lett, és a villanyóratoktól elkezdett égni.
Másnapra a mi életmentő tengerimalacunk annak ellenére, hogy fiúként lett elhozva megellett.


----------



## Eramaci (2008 Január 4)

imádom őket én is!! Igaz hogy már szerencsésen megharapott a barátnőmé de túléltem


----------



## EditLove (2008 Április 22)

Csuppancs, nagyon szép a kis malacod! Nekem tényleg tetszenek ők is. Vigyázz rá!


----------



## Krisztijjke (2008 Május 27)

bnomnek van egy..de olyan aranyossVicsogi


----------



## Wekki (2008 Június 20)

Nekem van egy tengerimalacom. Nagyon aranyos és kissé uborkafüggő...


----------



## sennnki (2008 Július 29)

Nekem is van 2! nagyon bírom őket, haláli édesek tudnak néha lenni. azért csak néha, mert nagyon tudnak hisztizni a kajáért, olyankor szörnyűek


----------



## Valci (2008 Augusztus 1)

Sziasztok!

Nekem is volt tengericocim, nagyon szerettem. Sajnos elpusztult, de emlékét őrzöm örökké!

V.


----------



## szabo7cs (2008 Augusztus 9)

mujjogato?


----------



## spagetti (2008 Augusztus 20)

Andinak teljessen igaza van nekem is van tengeri malacom és eggyáltalán nem büdös sokan azt mondják buta na én ezt is megcáfolom.!!!


----------



## dormuska (2008 Augusztus 23)

Igazolni tudom én is, hogy a tengerimalac nem büdös. Nekünk is van egy Mogyoró névre hallgató háromszínű értelmes, aranyos malackánk. Töménytelen mennyiséget el tud pusztítani és mégsem kövér


----------



## lacey1024 (2008 Augusztus 29)

Barátnőmnek is vannak


----------



## sudartimi (2009 Május 20)

Sziasztok! Nekem tegnap bővült a tengerimalac állományom, így mára van egy nőstény alpakka, egy nőstény perui, egy hím perui és két picurka malackám a nemük majd 1 hét múlva derül ki!


----------



## Barno (2009 Augusztus 6)

Sziasztok!

Nekem is kettő tengerimalacom volt, pár nappal ezelőtt az egyik váratlanul elpusztult. Az állatorvoshoz szinte rögtön elvittem őt, ahogy láttam, hogy valami nem stimmel, mert reggel nem evett az én kis drágám és csak gubbasztott. Az orvos szerint semmi komoly baja nem volt, na ennek ellenére szegénykém éjszaka örökre elment. Imádtam, és nagyon hiányzik. Most próbálok a másik malackámra nagyon vigyázni.
Mindenhol csak azt olvasom, hogy adjunk nekik mindennap zöldséget, gyümölcsöt, de mennyit??? Mennyi az ideális adag? Nem szeretnék túlzásba esni, mert az állatorvosok szerint a jólét is okozhatja a kis állatka hirtelen elpusztulását. Nem akarom elveszíteni a rossz táplálkozási szoktatás miatt a másik kis malackámat.


----------



## opi12 (2009 Augusztus 10)

Azz én tengerimalacommal is történt hasonló 
Ő is meghalt, szegény, de én úgy láttam hogy fel volt puffadva az enyém 

Az én tengerimalacommal is történt hasonló 
Ő is meghalt, szegény, de én úgy láttam hogy fel volt puffadva az enyém


----------



## gezaza (2009 Augusztus 11)

Milyen az a mujogó tengerimalac?


----------



## kullango (2009 Augusztus 11)

EditLove írta:


> Hát nem aranyosak azokkal a kis gombszemükkel? Az enyém például akinek dicső neve: Danika nagyon imádja ha vakargatom a füle tövét  Azt viszont ki nem állja ha Andris a hátát csipkedi..hehe


 
Én is imádom a rágcsálókat, pont a kis gombszemük miatt!  Nekem is van két cocám, Gubanc és Zselé, Gubi is a füle tövét szereti, Zs viszont azt komálja, ha az álla alatt simogatom!



EditLove írta:


> Ma megválok Danitól. Rengeteg baj van vele, ha én ezt előbb tudtam volna! :fuck: Szomorú, de nincs rá elég időm, hogy foglalkozzak vele, hogy babusgassam stb... hogy minden nap kitakarítsam...stb...Most az érettségi előtt állok, és ez leköti minden időmet és energiámat.
> Tehát neki is ez lesz a legjobb. Nehéz szívvel viszem el, de remélem jó helyre kerül.


 

Nekem négy és öt hónaposak voltak a jószágaim, mikor kiderült, hogy babám lesz, mégsem váltam meg tőlük, és nagyon jól elvannak a kevesebb törődéssel is. Aztán majd ha elég nagy lesz hozzá a lányom, hogy abajgassa őket, még elegük is lesz!


----------



## atire (2009 Augusztus 11)

A mi tengerimalacunk Max avagy Tuci. A kép még tavaly készült, ma már nem férne a csőbe


----------



## kullango (2009 Augusztus 12)

Barno írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Nekem is kettő tengerimalacom volt, pár nappal ezelőtt az egyik váratlanul elpusztult. Az állatorvoshoz szinte rögtön elvittem őt, ahogy láttam, hogy valami nem stimmel, mert reggel nem evett az én kis drágám és csak gubbasztott. Az orvos szerint semmi komoly baja nem volt, na ennek ellenére szegénykém éjszaka örökre elment. Imádtam, és nagyon hiányzik. Most próbálok a másik malackámra nagyon vigyázni.
> Mindenhol csak azt olvasom, hogy adjunk nekik mindennap zöldséget, gyümölcsöt, de mennyit??? Mennyi az ideális adag? Nem szeretnék túlzásba esni, mert az állatorvosok szerint a jólét is okozhatja a kis állatka hirtelen elpusztulását. Nem akarom elveszíteni a rossz táplálkozási szoktatás miatt a másik kis malackámat.



Szia!
Azt honnan tudod, hogy tápból és szénából mennyit adj neki? Nekem másfél éve vannak meg a fiaim, együtt laknak, tehát a versengés is adott, és mégsem esznek annál többet semmiből, mint amennyi nekik kell. Volt olyan is, hogy 3-4 napra elutaztunk, előre megkapták a kaját, és mire hazajöttünk, volt maradék, nem habzsolták fel csak azért, mert előttük volt. Ha már felnőtt a cocid, szerintem kezdj egy répával vagy almából egy féllel, és meglátod majd, mennyit fogyaszt belőle, akkor már tudsz majd kalkulálni. Nyáron mindig egy kicsit több kell, hiába van vize, akkor többet eszik belőle. Csak ne vizesen add oda, várd meg, amíg megszárad vagy töröld meg, ennyi a titka. Jó malackodást, és remélem, sokáig veled lesz a kis drága!


----------



## Barno (2009 Augusztus 13)

Szia kullango!

Köszi szépen. Széna mindig van előtte, magot sokat kapott egy nap, de az állatorvos azt mondta, hogy mindennap kaphat, de csak egy keveset. A répát, almát, ubit stb. amit elé rakok mindent megeszi, és mint megtudtam ezt se szabad túlzásba vinni. Próbálok erre odafigyelni, mert szeretném ha a megmaradt kis malackám sokáig élne velem! Imádom! Azt is megtudtam, hogy sokáig egyfajtát nem szabad neki adni, mert az is előbb utóbb puffadást okozhat! Az emésztés a gyenge pontjuk a drága tengericociknak.


----------



## Kyni (2009 Augusztus 18)

Nekem is van egy malackám. Marcipánnak hívják és októberben lesz egy éves.


----------



## lujzi-hercegno (2009 Szeptember 20)

nekem is volt, 8 évet élt  matuzsálemi kor  aranyosak, de az enyém sajnos nem volt annyira szelíd  és nem büdös... most nyuszim van, az büdös  ráadásul házi és hím...


----------



## arpad001 (2010 Február 18)

Nekem vot egy malackám csak Malackának hívtam érdekes figura volt kár hogy csak 8 -9 évet élnek de nyugodjon békében


----------



## R-Pilár (2017 Május 21)

ilikek írta:


> Ne legyen senkinek ilyen élménye, mint nekem volt egy éjszaka!
> Csak azért írom le, mert nem volt kellemes élmény!
> Bérházban laktunk. Egyik éjszaka - úgy két óra tájt - mentem ki az illemhelyre. A folyosón látom, hogy egy maréknyi kis gombóc mozog. El sem tudtam képzelni, hogy mi lehet. Visitás, visszaszaladtam az ágyba. A férjem nem tudta elképzelni, hogy mi bajom. Az történt, hogy a felettünk lakók tengeri malaca leszökött valahogy a csöveken keresztül és ott gubbasztott a mi folyosónkon. Éjszaka kellős közepén vittük haza. Ezentúl mindig óvatosan közlekedtem éjszaka.
> Rá két napra - szintén éjszaka - ugyanez a kis jószág a függönyünkön lógott. Az volt az érdekes, hogy zárt ajtók és ablakok mellett osont be a lakásunkba.



Nem lehet hogy hörcsög volt?Ők szoktak nagyon apró helyeken elférni, és felmászni a csövek mentén.Egy tengerimalac ilyesmire képtelen.


----------



## R-Pilár (2017 Május 21)

Énekelni is tudnak, és madárhangot utánozni. De legtöbbször csak bután néznek, és ha éhesek, ha csak egy pisszenést hallanak, már visítás van.


----------

